# Happy Birthday Front Yard Fright



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Booga Booga!

Have a great day!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

happy birthday fyf


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday FYF


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Bday FYF! Hope it's a good one...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday!~


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope ya have a great Birthday ! !


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy B-day FYF! Hope you get lots of Halloween goodies!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone!
I too am hoping that I get some good Halloween stuff!
We'll see later on tonight.
Thanks again everyone!
.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy birthday FYF!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Happy B-day, have a great one!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day FYF...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy late Birthday FYF!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy B-Day FYF!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy BirthdaY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey tehre BOOOGA BOOOGA....have a great day kid. I hope its freakin awesome. Take care FYF


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*happy happy*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 
Have a great weekend!:jol:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

OMG!!! How did I miss the Master of the Arm Flingin' Toilet Props Birthday????  :googly: :devil: HEHEHEHEHE 
Sorry FYF, I hope you had a _*HORRIBLE*_ day and that you got lots of stuff for your haunt!!!!! You :devil: you!!!!


----------

